
Ask HN: Which small towns in the US have the best internet connectivity? - wyclif
I&#x27;m wondering what is the best way to determine which small USA towns and rural areas have the highest quality and fastest internet connectivity. Is there any kind of reliable list or ranking that can be used to determine this?
======
db48x
Officially the FCC maintains a list of internet providers that you can search,
but it's useless. It has no knowledge about exact addresses, but only of
census blocks. To show up in the list, internet providers only have to assert
that they provide service to at least one address in a given block. In a city
this is not too bad because the blocks are small, but even then service might
be available a block from your house and still not be available to you. In
rural areas it's a joke because the service might be available to a few houses
miles away from you. And no, the providers won't tell you which addresses they
do serve; that would be ridiculous.

[https://broadbandmap.fcc.gov/](https://broadbandmap.fcc.gov/)

